# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Onder experimenteren...

## Sannedejong

Hoi ik ben sanne en ik ben 15 jaar oud, ik was wat sexueel aan het experimenteren toen ik op een gegeven moment een plastic balletje in me kond deed(ten eerste is dit raar) maar nu zit ik met het probleem dat balletje vast zit. Het is geen heel groot balletje maar dw vraag was nu of dat het balletje er vanzelf weer uit komt tijdens het poepen ofzo ofdat het vast blijft zitten, oftewel hoe krijg ik het er uit?? Alvast bedankt voor alle reacties! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sanne,

Ten eerste, het is helemaal niet raar hoor! Het is gewoon wat experimenteren wat jij lekker vind en wat niet. Wat je zou kunnen proberen is om wat te gaan persen (dus druk zetten) Misschien krijg je op deze manier het balletje eruit. Anders zou het zeker weten er wel mee uitkomen tijdens het ontlasten. Sorry voor het late reageren, maar had het nog niet gelezen. Hoop dat het ondertussen al opgelost is!

Mocht nou niks lukken, dan zul je helaas toch richting huisarts moeten gaan, maar heb er wel goed vertrouwen in dat het eruit gaat hoor  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sannedejong

Bedamkt voor de reactie en het is gelukt hor!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Graag gedaan hoor! Gelukkig is het gelukt!

Als je verder zou willen gaan met het experimenteren zou je de volgende keer beter iets kunnen nemen met een uiteinde eraan, zodat het er niet geheel in verdwijnt  :Wink:  Bij sexshops verkopen ze ook kleine buttplugjes, maar kan me voorstellen dat je daar op je 15e niet zomaar naartoe gaat  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

